

Django nonrel is no longer being maintained - mikemaccana
https://groups.google.com/group/django-non-relational/browse_thread/thread/5e87d5e271940dbe?pli=1

======
rlander
It seems to apply not only to django-nonrel, but also to their other (equally
awesome) projects like django-mediagenerator, django-filetransfers and django-
autoload.

These guys contributed so much to the django ecosystem, it's very sad to see
their projects getting abandoned.

 _Edit - Full list of projects
here:<http://www.allbuttonspressed.com/projects>

_Edit2 - Alt. discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3274662>

~~~
lemonad
I haven't used the rest of them but I can definitely agree on django-
mediagenerator being awesome.

------
jz
Looks like someone stepped up: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/django-
non-relational/...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/django-non-
relational/XofV4nGUDb4/57MtaU9RyoIJ)

